# Maxima Performance mods



## Pumped (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey all im From Australia and i own a 2001 Nissan Maxima with the VQ30DE








Thats it..
Just wondering where to start with Engine mods? eventually looking at supercharging or turboing, unsure yet, but for now im looking at smaller mods.. where should i start?


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*welll.....*



Pumped said:


> Hey all im From Australia and i own a 2001 Nissan Maxima with the VQ30DE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i think first u should get better suspension...change the brake lines...thern get performance brakes..


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

If you are looking for performance only, then get exhaust and intake (CAI)


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

damn......... i need rims


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmm, that's not a Maxima... 
looks more like a funky I30 to me...


----------



## wsrivers (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good but unless I30 is Australian for Maxima my guess is thats an Infiniti. 
1. CAI
2. Exhaust (catback)
3. Jet chip


----------



## mryanmay (Feb 27, 2008)

*It's an I30*

In Australia, they don't sell the Maxima as we know it. Basically all their Nissans are Infinitis. When i went there I was kinda pissed that we get the crappy models in the US...


----------



## Jasonmaxima (Apr 28, 2008)

*Rims*

Thats a i30, i like your rims, what brand ?


----------



## Double0GLE (Jul 4, 2008)

Warpspeed or Cattman Y-Pipe.. Best upgrade


----------

